# Reclast injection



## kbarron (Oct 15, 2008)

I have information that says MCR B will pay for Reclast..I was under the impression that this was a part D drug. MD says he can bill and get reibursement. We are a CAH and located in New Hampshire. Any comments and or links would be great. I need to show this in writing. Thanks in advance


----------



## safnlp (Oct 15, 2008)

We bill for reclast in MO and get paid under part b as you can call the Reclast
reimbursement and they can give you more info 1-866-732-5278 we have not
had any problems getting paid us long as correct dxs are used and they can even help verify ins and what they pay per carrier


----------



## ljohns31 (Oct 16, 2008)

We are a CAH in KS and bill and get paid for reclast.  Just type in Reclast in the search box on the CMS web site.


----------



## charlie_73 (Oct 17, 2008)

We too are a CAH in Michigan and will pay if the DX is postmenopausal osteoporosis. 733.01


----------

